# 1/4 x's ????



## abear (Apr 14, 2005)

*1/4 mile x's for Altima SE-r*

Has anyone ran the quarter mile with their SE-R yet? Tonight was my first night to run mine bone stock cutting a reaction time of .050 @ 15.1/90 mph. This is done with an auto. I had a 98 buick regal gs that felt much slower than my SE-R but to my surprise it is actually faster than the SE-R. (14.6 @ 94mph). Is this normal X's for the SE-R in auto.?


----------



## abear (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone out there? Help me out if u know 1/4 mile stats for the Altima SE-R PLEASE.


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

*1/4 mile x's for Altima SE-r*

tried to post earlier. 
have a 05 altima SE 5 spd auto. track tested last weekend;
reaction .589
1/4 14.06 sec
@ 97.82 mph

Previously replaced large resonator with a 2-1/2 pipe from cat to Y and back. put on a hi flow air filter (green). used premium fuel.
Disengage TCS, start with half throttle burst and follow through to the floor. works every time.consistent 14.7 and 14.6.
Looking for new tricks. 
I've ordered a G box from nextlevelracing.com that is supposed to give an extra 12-15 hp at thew wheels. hooks up in minutes.

Tried a tornado air flow gadget-it's a hindrence to everything.


----------



## cctoups (Apr 21, 2005)

*SE-R stats*



abear said:


> Anyone out there? Help me out if u know 1/4 mile stats for the Altima SE-R PLEASE.





I just read on a site that the SE-R did the 1/4 mile in 14.2 seconds but other places probably have diff times


here's the site -- http://www.modernracer.com/nissanaltimaser.html



anyone wanna donate an SE-R to me?? please! I deserve it, I swear!


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey, you really tried that G box? What did you find? I find the theory sound, about fooling the ECU, but I worry about its quality, and how it may end up screwing things up?


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

eddieg said:


> Hey, you really tried that G box? What did you find? I find the theory sound, about fooling the ECU, but I worry about its quality, and how it may end up screwing things up?


I haven't had a chance to hook it up yet and won't for another 2 weeks. It looks fairly simple.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Best times are in my sig...


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Best times are in my sig...


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> Best times are in my sig...


 From Denys earlier where I reported a 1/4 time in my SE AT 14.06. IT SOULD HAVE BEEN 14.60 sec. 

Seems like the SE-R has it to date at 14.36. Shouldn't take much for you to get into the 13's.


----------



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

dam 14.6 air must be nice out there here on the west / vegas i ran a 14.9 all motro and ran a 14.1 @103 with a 70 shot..


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

*Go Box test*



eddieg said:


> Hey, you really tried that G box? What did you find? I find the theory sound, about fooling the ECU, but I worry about its quality, and how it may end up screwing things up?


I finally got around to hook up the box and gave it a try. I would call this a preliminary test at this point.

The conditions under which I tested it yesterday weren't the same as the test before adding it. The temperature and humidity was much higher and also I was using fuel that was 3 octane points less than when I did the 14.60 test a month ago. Also my tank had twice the fuel in it than the first test. Other vehicles yesterday at the track were taking a time hit of at least 2-3 tenths of a second than in better weather conditions. In summary, worse climate conditions, more weight and lower grade of fuel. 

With all that being said, with the box on the maximum setting I ran 14.69 sec at 97 mph. The next run I set the G Box down a notch and my time dropped to 14.78 secs at 95.5 mph then turning it off completely I ran 14.83 at 95.16 mph. It appears that the box may give almost .2 sec (2 tenths) advantage. I will be checking my fuel consumption later. Also I'm considering a dyno test as well in the near future. 

I'd be intetrested to here of any other economical performance tricks.


----------

